# Goggle fogging problem!



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

The only time my I/O's fog is when I am strapping in and looking at the ground which puts sends my breath directly on the lenses, but it clears up instantly. Out of all the goggles I have owned the I/O's are the only ones that don't fog for me and I wear a helmet that sits very close to the top of my goggles so there is no gaper gap. Are you wearing a face mask of any kind?


----------



## crawli (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe your helmet is lacking adequate venting. Add some to your goggles by cutting some 1/4" squares of Styrofoam and superglue them to the top of your goggles for a bit of breathing room. However, beware of appearing less than steezy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

crawli said:


> Maybe your helmet is lacking adequate venting. Add some to your goggles by cutting some 1/4" squares of Styrofoam and superglue them to the top of your goggles for a bit of breathing room. However, beware of appearing less than steezy.


nice

self inflicted gaperdom :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> Are you wearing a face mask of any kind?


Good point. I'm very hot natured and the only time I have issues with goggle fogging is when I'm doing heavy hiking or if I have a facemask covering my nose.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

It is most definitely the inside of the goggles that is fogging. The I/O goggles vent through the top, behind the lens. There is no room between the goggles and the helmet. The helmet is all styrofoam. Maybe, I'll just quit being a pussy and ride with a beanie instead!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Or you can be even cooler and just wear your fucking helmet you dummy.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

And I am currently holding my I/Os, and they not only vent from the top, but from the bottom and the sides.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Also are you positive that you have lens installed correctly?


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, I doubt I'll give up a helmet. I am not that good!  My goggles always tend to fog towards the top. That's what makes me think my current helmet is the problem. Also, I'm absolutely certain that I have the lens installed correctly. Pretty easy with these goggles.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

If your goggles are not a double pane thermal lense then try fog-doc or a similar paintball or scuba anti-fog, they work good. Cleaning with spit is the next best thing. You can use the anti-fog on a thermal lense, but you need to be careful applying it on the inside.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

The lenses are definitely double paned. I paid $165 for these goggles. They're upper end on quality. I put some Cat Crap anti-fog on them. That definitely helped. The moisture still builds up though. I'll go look at helmets when I get a chance.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Check out the Bern Baker. Fits great with the I/O's and are a dope helmet as well.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

crawli said:


> Maybe your helmet is lacking adequate venting. Add some to your goggles by cutting some 1/4" squares of Styrofoam and superglue them to the top of your goggles for a bit of breathing room. However, beware of appearing less than steezy.


This is a great idea and really fucking cheap to try. Just be sure to stick the foam to the helmet and not the goggles. To get foam just look for some of that peal-and-stick door gap sealer foam tape at the hardware store. Tons of thicknesses and stiffness-es to choose from.

By the way. Smith helmets are made to allow the air to flow through their goggles. I have had zero fogging with my I/O's and my Hustle.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Step#1 smoke a big bomber

Step#2 wait about ten min or so

Step#3 then spit into your goggles

Step#4 smear it around with your finger

Step#5 then wipe with your shirt

TT


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

john doe said:


> By the way. Smith helmets are made to allow the air to flow through their goggles. I have had zero fogging with my I/O's and my Hustle.


This ^ I found a photo from some random dude on the net wearing a Smith Holt (which I also wear). You can clearly see the vents on the front.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smith goggles and helmets go together... HI RIHANNA.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Step#1 smoke a big bomber
> 
> Step#2 wait about ten min or so
> 
> ...


DO NOT DO THIS!
Rubbing on the inside of the lense with a t-shirt will wipe away the anti-fogging coating and make fogging a constant problem.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Its probably your face mask. I have had fogging problems since I can remember with at least 3 different pairs of goggles. I've tried the Serius half mask, a north face neck gaiter, and a bandana and they all fogged my goggles. I learned they were all sending my breath up into the goggles and making them to fog. Tried cat crap, fog cloths and spray too.

Last season I picked up one of those under armour masks and the problem dissappeared. Also, as someone else mentioned, DO NOT rub the inside of your lens.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If I don't open my helmet vents and keep my face mask off I will fog any goggle when riding hard.


----------



## comclovin (Mar 30, 2009)

I've found in the past, that if the goggle doesn't sit on the bridge of my nose properly, I end up with a fogged lens on the inside due to a small gap on my nose. Not sure if that's the case here, but figure I'd share the thought.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KC10Chief said:


> I ALWAYS have problems with my goggles fogging. I started out with some cheap, Scott goggles. I think they were about $25. I recently upgraded to some Smith I/O goggles. The visibility is awesome. But they are fogging too. I bought some Cat Crap to put in them and have tried other anti-fog stuff to no avail. Finally, I realized that the problem may be my helmet. I have a Giro helmet. I don't know which one. I bought it at Sports Authority a couple years ago. I noticed that the top of my goggles fit perfectly against the front rim of my helmet. The Smith I/O goggles vent through the top. I'm guessing that the helmet is preventing the moisture from escaping. I was looking at getting a Smith helmet. Do they have vents in the front rim that would allow the moisture to escape from my goggles? I can't find any in the local area in my size. I'll have to order one. Thoughts?


I wear a facemask which causes moist air to flow up into my old goggles causing fogging even with my I\O's even though it was greatly reduced compare to my older Oakley Wisdom's

I recently bought a pair of Smith *Turbofan* Goggles and problem solved forever I have never once had a fogging issue, these things rock especially in combination with a never smith helmet.

Just don't forget to shut them off at the end of the day or else you run the single AAA battery out overnight


----------



## Freestyle (Feb 9, 2012)

*Snowboard Fog Wiper by Wide-i*

On a different note, I use Snowboard fog wiper (by Wide-i) for my mask fogging problem. I have been using scuba mask fog wipers for my mask fogging under the water, and have been very happy with it. I don't have to take my mask off in the middle of diving to rinse the fog off from the mask. Recently when I found out that the Company also makes snowboard and ski mask version, I gave it a try, and I am very happy with these little fog wipers. You wipe using your index finger outside the mask/goggle, and inside fog gets wiped off from the mask! Easy!


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Smith helmets have little vents in front that are designed to help the goggles vent. I wouldn't put any more things (cat crap, etc) on the inside of the lens. It is treated from the factory not to fog. You can blot it with one of those little sponge/chamois things. Usually they fog because of something covering your nose-- face mask, etc. and warm air goes up.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a bad fogging problem too. The answer to my prayers was this wax called "Catcrap" - Real cats where used  lol but really, this stuff works great. Just apply it to the inside of your lens, let it sit for about 15seconds, then wipe it off. It cost like $3 at our local shop.


----------

